# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Ann Arbor MI Get-Together Aug. 28th

## stbartslover

Caroline and I are hosting at our place.
SB regulars will be here, along with some out of town guests as well.
Contact me for details.

----------


## stbartshopper

We summer not too far from you on Lake Charlevoix. Do you ever go Up North?

----------


## cec1

I guess this means that we won't be meeting on SBH!

----------


## didier

should be fun, we will be there jeff!  I can taste the bbq already. :cool:

----------


## stbartslover

Buddy Dennis, ALWAYs love time with you but now that you're retired, there will be more options---see you on SB!

Diana----yes, lots of good stuff on the grill and of course a veggie option, too.

----------


## darlu

Jeff - have a wonderful time.  I will be taking Lucie and both my boys to the Michigan Maryland game this year.  Taking a college
tour that Monday.  Hope to see you at Big House at the game!

----------


## stbartslover

Thanks Darin, we gave up our faculty seats (along with a parking pass) years ago. 
Seems no one in the medical community here allows their own kids to participate in the sport, but I'm certain you'll have fun along with 109,000 or so others.

----------


## didier



----------


## stbartshopper

Great pictures and love the doggie!

----------


## cec1

Looks like a happy get together!

----------


## amyb

In a bright sunny room. Very nice  porch/sunroom for friends to gather.

----------

